# Two seater Z4 killer



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Penforhire said:


> http://www.radicalextremesportscars.com/
> 
> They've been in racing for a long time. I can never remember the classes but something like C-Sport & D-Sport. A turbo SR3 held one of the Nurburgring lap records for a while.


In SCCA they run C and D Sports Racing depending on engine. Other chassis are faster on teh race track, but none of them have two seats and can be put on the street. They again own the Nurburing record (street legal cars) with one of their new Powerflex V8 powered cars.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Penforhire said:


> Even the Atom is a bad comparison (and it costs maybe 1/4 the price). Its engine is also nowhere near as stressed. For example, the Honda 200-220 HP K20-series is stone reliable in Hondas weighing three times as much as the Atom. Even blown to 300 HP is only 6-9 PSI of boost. Look at the Freestream engine spec again. That thing will have no durability if it really squeezes that sort of HP-to-displacement. But it will sound too cool.
> 
> I suspect a better all-around comparison would be the Ultima GTR with an above-standard motor (say C5R or C6R spec). But the Freestream should still squash it (at 1.5 to 2x price) because of weight and aero. Though it is hard to get THAT excited about vaporware.


Vaporware my @ss!!! 

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/06/08/the-obession-continues-caparo-t1-in-final-stages-of-testing/

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/06/09/video-caparo-t1-in-action/


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

If you can't plunk down cash and buy one then it is vaporware. Still is.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Penforhire said:


> If you can't plunk down cash and buy one then it is vaporware. Still is.


Aw c'mon! That's like saying you can't get excited by seeing a hot girl because your chances of getting laid is zero.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

That's called a tease, just like this car...


----------

